# Not everyone is good...



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a couple of trail cameras and get great joy from seeing the pictures. Sadly, I learned a lesson. Usually I take the cameras down before rifle deer season but I had one that had quit working and sent it in for repair. Well, they sent me a brand new camera that is even better than the one I had. So, I want to see this thing work and left it hung out. Yesterday I went to pick it up....but can't find it. It is gone. Danged thieves.... Guess I should not leave anything in deer blinds now either for fear of theft. Something is wrong here.


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 19, 2011)

One of the many reasons our town requires hunting with landowners permission.  Signed copies of the slip, one to landowner, police chief and hunter. You know who's in your woods and strangers can be escorted out.  Still not perfect but it works pretty well.
Be safe 
Ed


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 19, 2011)

We had something similar in MI but what really hurt us is when the quit requiring license to be worn on the back. See trespassers? Get their license number and call the DNR. Can't do that anymore.


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 19, 2011)

Sad and aggravating.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 19, 2011)

> Not everyone is goodâ€¦


I hope you are not just figuring that one out just now Dennis. ;-) 

I have a sociopath neighbor who vandalized our irrigation lines that were attached to the chain-link fence between our properties. When I asked him why he did it he claimed the fence was on his property and he was just cleaning up "his" fence. I checked it out and the fence is actually on my property by a good 6", but instead of arguing I set up a video surveillance system with lots of cameras pointing along the fence line and re-attached the irrigation with hefty u-bolts so he would have to use some sort of heavy metal cutting tool to unattach it again. He hardly even goes near the fence anymore. 
Frankly, I believe all people are inherently bad. We just need some sort of motivational reason to be good.


----------



## btuser (Nov 19, 2011)

Time for a camera for the camera.  We do it all the time.  If its worth it to you I bet your guy will be back again.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 19, 2011)

A thief and tresspasser, pretty low in my book.  Maybe even add poacher to the list.  What do they think, that game cameras grow on trees? ;-)


----------



## loon (Nov 19, 2011)

happens all the time over here Savage    and the kicker is you know damn well its a so called fellow hunter  :blank: 

loon


----------



## oldspark (Nov 19, 2011)

I had a dog shot during deer season years ago with in a couple hundred yars of my place, to this day I am glad I did not see them do it as doing something stupid would have been the order of the day for me.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 19, 2011)

Plenty of places to put a dead body around these parts.....


----------



## Jack22 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear your camera was stolen. My wife gave me a game camera a few years ago. I hunt state land so she also gave me a metal lock box that was designed for the camera. I have not used it yet but it is heavy duty. To steel my camera you would have to cut down the tree, cut a thick cable or find a way to get through the metal box. It should work but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe the deer took it. Wanted to share pics with friends and family.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't get me going about "hunters" . . . real, true hunters I have no issues with whatsoever . . . folks like the idiots who ended up putting my Uncle in a hospital after they beat him up when he asked them to get off his land . . . well . . . enough said . . . well almost enough said . . . we still have no idea of who burned their camp down.


----------



## loon (Nov 20, 2011)

isnt that nice jake  :shut:   sorry to hear about that for sure man :shut: 

loon


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep. My brother-in-laws camp in Texas has been burned down twice. Makes ya want a new open season on something else.


----------



## loon (Nov 20, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> I had a dog shot during deer season years ago with in a couple hundred yars of my place, to this day I am glad I did not see them do it as doing something stupid would have been the order of the day for me.



 >:-(   cant figure out how someone can do that spark??  sorry to hear it!

loon


----------



## Badfish740 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear Dennis.  In NJ theft of cameras, feeders, and even treestands is not at all uncommon.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 20, 2011)

I started hunting as a small boy in the 50's.  I loved the pioneering feeling, fend for yourself, live off the land, just you and the wild....alone in the woods.  After over 35 years of hunting, I don't much anymore.  It just isn't the same.  I used to go to the woods and not see another soul.  Now, everything, anything imaginable is roaming the woods.  And even worse, everyone wants thousands of dollars to hunt on their land.  It has changed and so much of why I hunted is gone.  And, I don't have much of a stomach for killing anymore either.  Just not the same.  Sorry to hear of your loss Dennis, but it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## remkel (Nov 20, 2011)

Dennis,

Just got back from the Maine woods- sorry to hear about your loss of a camera. The person that took your camera is not a hunter- the person is a thief and has no respect for sportsmen ethics. Neither I nor any of the people in my group would ever think of taking anything that was not ours. Additionally, we always ask for permission to hunt on posted land, we have helped other groups drag if they need help, and we ensure we use proper ethics when hunting.

My fear is that true hunters are going to bear the burden created by these miscreants.....I will keep an eye out for trail camera's with a silhouetts of a man sitting on a log stenciled on teh side.

Take care.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 20, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I have a couple of trail cameras and get great joy from seeing the pictures. Sadly, I learned a lesson. Usually I take the cameras down before rifle deer season but I had one that had quit working and sent it in for repair. Well, they sent me a brand new camera that is even better than the one I had. So, I want to see this thing work and left it hung out. Yesterday I went to pick it up....but can't find it. It is gone. Danged thieves.... Guess I should not leave anything in deer blinds now either for fear of theft. Something is wrong here.




Clearly, the deer are getting wise to your voyeuristic ways. I blame the pharmaceutical companies for dumping meds into the rivers and lakes.

Next thing you know...


----------



## rdust (Nov 20, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Yesterday I went to pick it up....but can't find it. It is gone. Danged thieves.... Guess I should not leave anything in deer blinds now either for fear of theft. Something is wrong here.




Are you sure you remember where you put the new camera?(just sayin')  :lol:

It's not like your place is on the beaten path, it's obviously someone who is familiar with the area/property.  You shouldn't have to go this route but I'm pretty sure I've seen boxes you can mount to the tree that you can lock the camera up in.  I'm not sure how much it'll help but it may be worth a try.


----------



## djblech (Nov 20, 2011)

I guess I'm really lucky. I have 120 acres with a cabin about 3.5 miles from my house and we have never had anyone bother it. I do know all of the adjacent land owners and we all get along and respect/watch out for each other. We just finished deer season and got 3 on my land. I have not seen anyone or signs of anyone on my land. I had thought of selling and looking for a more remote property but this is so convenient for cutting wood and hunting.
Doug


----------



## iskiatomic (Nov 20, 2011)

> Plenty of places to put a dead body around these partsâ€¦..



Dennis, do have have a spare shovel. I'll take a road trip and help you out.


KC


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 20, 2011)

A bad guy in a neighboring town just put three of his enemies through a wood chipper then used a backhoe to bury them under a large rock. Course he was caught.
Ed %-P


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 20, 2011)

Jack22 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear your camera was stolen. My wife gave me a game camera a few years ago. I hunt state land so she also gave me a metal lock box that was designed for the camera. I have not used it yet but it is heavy duty. To steel my camera you would have to cut down the tree, cut a thick cable or find a way to get through the metal box. It should work but I have not tried it yet.



Why not? People around here also cut down trees to steal stands...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 20, 2011)

Because of where the camera was placed, it also makes me suspect of someone; that is, someone who knows our place and was out roaming when he shouldn't have been. So, he sees the camera and realizes that his picture would be on the camera already so just took it so as to destroy the evidence. rdust is right, it isn't like our place is on the beaten track so no doubt it was someone local.


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 21, 2011)

That sucks bad, sorry. 
Nothing worse than being ripped off. 
It's not even the item so much for me, it's the thought of being stolen from. 
I live in a small town 10K people. My coworkers always give me a hard time cause i lock up my 
tool boxes on my work truck every night. There is $1000.00 worth of tools in there. Just takes one dirt bag.
I recently added a vice to the back of my truck. $300.00. I welded a mount and drilled a hole with a padlock. 
I lived in Phoenix for 13 years and had my truck broken into several times, it's sad but don't trust many people anymore.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 21, 2011)

So did you report the theft to the local law enforcement agency?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you suppose it would do any good Jake? There were no tracks to be found and what evidence would you look for? No, just have to realize we're out a hundred bucks. Cripes, I've given needy folks more than that but having it stole from you is different.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 21, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Do you suppose it would do any good Jake? There were no tracks to be found and what evidence would you look for? No, just have to realize we're out a hundred bucks. Cripes, I've given needy folks more than that but having it stole from you is different.



A reward of some firewood for anyone who turns the low life in, get the word out, it's worth a try. 

A few years back a friend saw a man going back in on our property (he was 100% sure it was this guy) so I called (no answer) but left a message explaining that the land was posted and it was for personal/family use only, the next day she called me,up oneside of me down the other then hung up.

Never realized owning land entilted you to a good ole ass chewing from a TRESPASSER'S wife!


zap


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 21, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Do you suppose it would do any good Jake? There were no tracks to be found and what evidence would you look for? No, just have to realize we're out a hundred bucks. Cripes, I've given needy folks more than that but having it stole from you is different.


Dennis I would definitely report it to the local police and to any DCR officers.  They may stop the scum bag for something else and see your camera in the truck or they may be walking in the woods to check hunting licenses and find one.  Most officers are regular people and hate the violators as much as you.  Nothing to lose. And it gets the word out that you are serious. Be safe.
ED


----------



## oldspark (Nov 21, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Don't get me going about "hunters" . . . real, true hunters I have no issues with whatsoever . . . folks like the idiots who ended up putting my Uncle in a hospital after they beat him up when he asked them to get off his land . . . well . . . enough said . . . well almost enough said . . . we still have no idea of who burned their camp down.


 Ouch, that is a bummer.


----------



## webbie (Nov 22, 2011)

colebrookman said:
			
		

> A bad guy in a neighboring town just put three of his enemies through a wood chipper then used a backhoe to bury them under a large rock. Course he was caught.
> Ed %-P



He got that from Dexter or something like that...or was it a book I read? Something like that happend in Miami- in fiction or in reality.


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 22, 2011)

Ironically The murdered guy was supposed to have protection provided by the local DA. Makes you wonder. Probably got the idea from Guido and his boys when they ran out of cement.
Ed


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 22, 2011)

Lot to be said for engraving your drivers license number onto the camera. If the thief just pitched it in the woods, someone may find it but more likely they will take it home and at some point may get caught with it.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Nov 22, 2011)

Sure is a shame backwoods. Being young i can only hear the stories of long ago when permission came with a handshake and also respect from both parties. 
Hope  your still able to tag a nice one this year.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 22, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> colebrookman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't something like this happen in real life in CT . . . guy stuffed his wife through a chipper . . . not sure which came first though . . . this real life incident or the scene in Fargo.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 22, 2011)

colebrookman said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thinking as well . . . oftentimes these dirtbags get busted sooner or later . . . it never hurts to have the report on file in case law enforcement (police, sherriff, game wardens, etc.) end up busting the guy and find the game camera . . . only takes a few minutes of your time.


----------



## woodchip (Nov 22, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Do you suppose it would do any good Jake? There were no tracks to be found and what evidence would you look for? No, just have to realize we're out a hundred bucks. Cripes, I've given needy folks more than that but having it stole from you is different.



Too right it's different.

One is you being a good guy, the other is someone nearby being a bad guy. 

But not worth losing any sleep over, because the moment you change your life, you let them win..... ;-)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 23, 2011)

Right. I'll replace the camera but still dream of catching the thief.


----------



## pen (Nov 23, 2011)

Put a label on the next one: "Smile!  You are on camera (and I'm not talking about this one)"

pen


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 23, 2011)

Ya, I've seen that one suggested in the past. Might drive them nuts trying to find the other camera.  :lol:


----------



## Mr. Brownstone (Nov 23, 2011)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> > Not everyone is goodâ€¦
> 
> 
> I hope you are not just figuring that one out just now Dennis. ;-)
> ...




Most people are good, probably more than you realize.  It's just that the minority of @holes are so profoundly exceptional at their craft.  I shun them and deal with the good people, although none are my next door neighbor.  My condolences to you.  Replying to some later posts, the vast majority of hunters are responsible, respectful people.  Except the one's on "Alaska State Troopers".


----------



## woodchip (Nov 23, 2011)

Someone else obviously had their camera nicked.........


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 23, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Put a label on the next one: "Smile!  You are on camera (and I'm not talking about this one)"
> 
> pen



i would suggest getting 2 new cameras...one to take pics of deer, the other to take pics of the camera taking pics of deer....no one ever expects the unexpected.


----------



## Cascade Failure (Nov 23, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, Richard Crafts and the CT divorce machine...'86 I believe.


----------



## colebrookman (Nov 23, 2011)

Nothing like reinventing the wheel. Is there no imagination among murderers!
Ed


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2011)

I read that same new fiction novel about that wood chipper stuff that Craig did not long ago and for the life of me I can't remember the name of it. It was how the bad guys got rid of people. Delivered them to a guy in a shack with a chipper and they went away.

Equipment maintenance has to be a mess.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 24, 2011)

I think if you just throw a bunch, a big bunch, of green branches through the chipper it would clean up OK.


----------



## Mr. Brownstone (Nov 24, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I read that same new fiction novel about that wood chipper stuff that Craig did not long ago and for the life of me I can't remember the name of it. It was how the bad guys got rid of people. Delivered them to a guy in a shack with a chipper and they went away.
> 
> Equipment maintenance has to be a mess.



And then you have the crew from the Soprano's and what they did in Satriale's Pork Store...


----------

